# Best tool for stop/starting services?

## stevenpharris

I'm wanting to auto-start PPP during boot, I've integrated PPP into the kernel, but the service appears not to be auto-starting.

What is the best tool for configuring the starting/stopping of services?

Thanks

----------

## Nitro

Check out rc-update, I'm not sure if there is a boot script for PPP, but you could easily write one, then do make it auto start you would copy it to /etc/init.d and run: rc-update add <scriptname> default

Hope that helps.

----------

## Jeevz

For more info (I found this incredibly helpful) you check this out.

----------

